# beagle problem



## 68w (Jan 19, 2012)

so i got my dog out in rabbit haven today. he is a slow runner and im ok with that. he is a tracking nut and doesnt seem to care about deer. the problem is he makes no noise at all in the fields. he is a normal beagle around the house. lets us know when the wind blows and when it isnt est. is there anyway to get him to bay when he is on the trail?

dave


----------



## Jumpshootin' (Jul 6, 2000)

How old is he?


----------



## 68w (Jan 19, 2012)

he is 3. i got him in december so i dont know a hole bunch about his past training. i just dont understand how he can be so loud at the house and silent in the woods.


----------



## jwb2010 (Jan 23, 2013)

Has the dog had the chance to jump a rabbit and site chase it? If not maybe see if you can live trap one and let the dog see it. This has helped me in the past get young dogs to open. Not sure with a three year old, but would be worth a shot imo.


----------



## walleye will (Aug 23, 2006)

I agree, I think he needs to sight chase a rabbit. Any chance you could get him in a starting pen or puppy pen?


----------



## 68w (Jan 19, 2012)

he was hot on the trail of one yesterday. like 5-10 yards behind. we could see them in the brush just couldnt get a shot. my gf wants to go to the live stock auction an pick up a few bunnies for him to chase. is there a way to get him to be more vocal if that doesnt work?
dave


----------



## kisherfisher (Apr 6, 2008)

Get a dead rabbit, fresher the better. Either by you or roadkill. put on a rope and hang over a branch of a tree. Just like you would do with a kids piniata.Play with the dog , to get him worked up and see if he might open up . He should keep his eyes on and bay for the rabbit give it to him and pull it away. Do this numerous times during the week, and take him back to your rabbit spot. Have seen this work. Might also have to run with other dogs to get his excitement level up a tad.Good luck.


----------



## 68w (Jan 19, 2012)

thanks alot guys. 

dave


----------



## 19rabbit52 (Jul 15, 2007)

The hard truth is, if a 3 year old hound isn't opening on track he isn't worth owning as a rabbit dog. Most guys I know would have give up if not opening on first birthday.


----------



## reddog1 (Jan 24, 2009)

68W I've sent you a message.


----------



## Big Reds (Oct 14, 2007)

As stated before, get a wild one live trapped. Let the dog see it close and personal like. Gey him all worked up, I mean like frothing at the mouth worked up, like every cell in his body WANTS the taste of bunny fur.
Then..... let the rabbit out. 
If this doesnt get him opened up..... not sure what will.
One question, how do you discipline him when he's barking or howling indoors?


----------



## beaglet (Nov 22, 2009)

19rabbit52 said:


> The hard truth is, if a 3 year old hound isn't opening on track he isn't worth owning as a rabbit dog. Most guys I know would have give up if not opening on first birthday.


 
Absolutely...although it seems he got the hound as an adult already...I only ever tried to get ONE grown hound to run rabbits that I didn't raise from a pup...got a male around 4 years old once and got him to run about the third time out...he ran fine for a couple of years and all of a sudden just quit one day and never ran another rabbit.


If you had your male in where there was a lot of rabbits and he got as close to one running as 15 feet and didn't open up you might have a dud on your hands!!!


----------



## 42bars (Oct 23, 2010)

If you know a local beagler go to him and run your dog as there are a lot of beagles that love to "me too" bark while on a bunny even if they don't have te scent at that time. You could have yelled at him one too many times to shut up in hte house and he might just be confused. Also the other dog might help him pick his speed up with a bit of confidence in his back pocket learning from a more experienced dog. Don't give up on him yet. But, if he keeps silent bell him or beeper collar to know where he is on the circle.


----------



## Justin (Feb 21, 2005)

Dave, I did live trap a couple rabbits for him to run and he sight chased them barking all the way. I would say he just needs a refresher.


----------



## 68w (Jan 19, 2012)

Justin said:


> Dave, I did live trap a couple rabbits for him to run and he sight chased them barking all the way. I would say he just needs a refresher.


hey justin.
he tracks like a beast but i have seen him less than 10yds behind a rabbit and not a sound. lol. as frustrating as this is, i wouldnt trade him for anything. well that and his poop eating.  

dave


----------



## Big Reds (Oct 14, 2007)

When pope relieves himself, sprinkle a little cyan pepper over the waste. A couple of times will rid you of this problem. Then again, you don't have to clean up after him. lol

Hey Hustin.


----------



## Justin (Feb 21, 2005)

Big Reds said:


> When pope relieves himself, sprinkle a little cyan pepper over the waste. A couple of times will rid you of this problem. Then again, you don't have to clean up after him. lol
> 
> Hey Hustin.


Hey Reds, I always looked at it as doing his part recycling.

Dave, If you decide to try a live trapped rabbit, do it in an open field. Release the dog at the same time as the rabbit. He will open. Let me know how he does from there. Justin


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

What are you guys using for bait in your live traps for rabbit? This sounds just like what I need to do with my dog. He's only 5 months old and has yet to see a rabbit. I jumped one once and I called him to me so he would cross the hot track. As soon as he hit the track he started trailing but did not bark.


----------



## Big Reds (Oct 14, 2007)

Brussel sprouts
Carrots 
Lettuce 
Apples


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

Are they very easy to trap? Any suggestions for being successful? I'd like to give it a try this weekend.


----------

